# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ???ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!

## pepe

Γεια σας,
Είμαι 34 ετών και περίπου 6 μήνες πριν μετά από ενοχλήσεις που ένιωσα στην καρδιά με κατέβαλε πανικός με αποτέλεσμα να επισκεφτώ καρδιολόγο, ο οποίος με διαβεβαίωσε ότι δεν έχω κάποιο καρδιολογικό πρόβλημα και μου έγραψε χαπάκια xanax για να συνέλθω από τον πανικό που με είχε καταβάλει. Τα χαπάκια αυτά δεν τα πήρα ποτέ προσπαθώντας να ξεπεράσω μόνος μου το πρόβλημα. το οποίο σχεδόν το ξεπέρασα. 

Είχα κάνει όμως συγχρόνως προληπτικά και εξετάσεις αίματος, τις οποίες τις πήρα περίπου 10 μέρες μετά και έδειξαν υψηλή χοληστερίνη 273. Αυτό με άγχωσε πάλι και οι γονείς μου με πανικόβαλαν περισσότερο με τις αντιδράσεις τους λέγοντας ότι πάω κατευθείαν για έμφραγμα καρδιάς αφού έχω χοληστερίνη και καπνίζω αλλά έχω και κληρονομικό πρόβλημα 

Από τότε άρχισε το μαρτύριό μου. Τρομοκρατήθηκα και σκεφτόμουν συνεχώς ότι κάτι θα πάθω. Μου έγινε έμμονη ιδέα και άρχισαν τα προβλήματα βάρος στο στήθος, αναστεναγμοί, δυσκαμψία στον αυχένα αλλά και σοβαρές ενοχλήσεις στο κεφάλι. εξάψεις, αίσθημα σφιξίματος, πόνοι σε διάφορα σημεία, μία ένταση σα να μου έχουν φουσκώσει το κεφάλι, ένταση γύρω από τη μύτη, μουδιάσματα και ανατριχίλες συχνές σε διάφορα σημεία του κεφαλιού σε σημείο που μου έφυγε η ιδέα του καρδιακού και μαζί οι ενοχλήσεις που είχα στην καρδιά και επικεντρώθηκα ότι θα πάθω εγκεφαλικό ή καρκίνο στο κεφάλι. 

Ένα ακόμα ανησυχητικό σύμπτωμα είναι ότι 2 φορές σε μεσημεριανούς ύπνους αισθάνθηκα μία τρομερή πίεση από μέσα προς τα έξω στο κεφάλι μου. Ήμουν σε μία κατάσταση μεταξύ ονείρου και πραγματικότητας.αισθανόμ υν ότι το κεφάλι μου θα σπάσει από την εσωτερική πίεσηκαι .ανύμπορος να αντιδράσω ώσπου η πίεση υποχώρησε. Μετά απ αυτό ξύπνησα αμέσως χωρίς πόνους ή κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα.αλλά είχα τρομερό φόβο ότι μόλις γλύτωσα από εγκεφαλικό στον ύπνο. Δε μπορούσα να καταλάβω αν ήταν όνειρο ή πραγματικότητα.αλλά σίγουρα αυτή η πίεση ήταν αισθητή φοβερά!

Ώσπου κάποια μέρα εκτός των άλλων ένιωσα απότομα ένα αίσθημα καψίματος. βελονιές έντονες βαθιά στην περιοχή γύρω από τα μάτια χωρίς όμως ζαλάδα ή χάσιμο της όρασης. Τρομοκρατήθηκα και πήγα στα έκτακτα περιστατικά στο νοσοκομείο όπου μετά από καρδιογράφημα. εξετάσεις αίματος και αερίων αίματος, θωρακική ακτινογραφία και αυχενική ακτινογραφία (βρήκαν εκφυλιστική θλάση σε Α5- Α6 σπόνδυλο) ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε ότι από πλευράς του δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα κανένα και με παρέπεμψε στο νευρολόγος ο οποίος μου είπε ότι ήταν κρίση πανικού και μου συνέστησε ψυχιατρική υποστήριξη. Επίσης την ίδια μέρα έκανα και εξέταση καρωτίδων για το φόβο του εγκεφαλικού όπου δε βρέθηκε τίποτα το ανησυχητικό.
ʼλλος νευρολόγος στον οποίο πήγα την επόμενη μέρα χωρίς να μου κάνει άλλες εξετάσεις (πχ εγκεφαλογράφημα) και αξιολογώντας μόνο το ιστορικό και τις εξετάσεις του νοσοκομείου μου είπε ότι είναι νευρικής φύσεως τα προβλήματα και δε συνιστά μαγνητική τομογραφία απλά να προσπαθήσω με φυσική άσκηση και γενικά αλλαγή τρόπου ζωής να αποφύγω τις αρνητικές σκέψεις και το άγχος. Θεώρησε ότι το πρόβλημα στον αυχένα είναι από κακή στάση και τα μουδιάσματα και οι άλλες ενοχλήσεις είναι από κάποια αέρια που συγκεντρώθηκαν στον εγκέφαλο λόγω άγχους και τοξινών και μπορούν να εξηγήσουν τις ενοχλήσεις στο κεφάλι. 

Από τότε πέρασαν περίπου 1,5 μήνες, δεν είχα αλλάξει τρόπο ζωής γιατί όλες αυτές οι ενοχλήσεις με οδηγούσαν σε κατάθλιψη και τρόμο χωρίς να έχω όρεξη για το οτιδήποτε. Εξακολούθησα να έχω μουδιάσματα και ανατριχίλες και μικροπονάκια απότομα στους κροτάφους (όχι πονοκέφαλο έντονο), πονάκια και φτερουγίσματα στην καρδιά, βουλωμένα αυτιά, ενώ και ο αυχένας μου πονούσε αραιά και που.

Ξαναεπισκέφτηκα νευρολόγο ο οποίος μου είπε ότι τα συμπτώματα που νιώθω προέρχονται από γενικότερη αγχώδη διαταραχή με εκδηλώσεις πανικού. Με απέτρεψε κατηγορηματικά από αξονικές ή μαγνητικές τομογραφίες διαβεβαιώνοντάς με ότι δεν έχω οργανικό παθολογικό πρόβλημα. Μου έγραψε παρόλες τις αναστολές που του εξέφρασα xanax (από μισό δισκίο 2 φορές τη μέρα) και efexor (1 δισκίο το βράδυ) για 1 μήνα, λέγοντας ότι μόνος μου χωρίς συνταγή είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να το ξεπεράσω....και μετά το μήνα αυτής της φαρμακοθεραπείας να τον ξαναεπισκεφτώ. 

Η διαβεβαίωσή του ότι δεν έχω κάποια σοβαρή ασθένεια με έκανε αμέσως να νιώσω καλύτερα και να αποφασίσω να το παλέψω χωρίς τα φάρμακα που μου έγραψε. Το κατάφερα σχετικά καλά μία βδομάδα χωρίς να πάρω τα φάρμακα, ώσπου έκανα ένα ταξίδι στην Ιταλία όπου κατά την απογείωση του αεροπλάνου (πάντα είχα μια φοβία για τα αεροπλάνα) ένιωσα τρομερή πίεση στο κεφάλι σα να μου το γεμίζουν αέρα....επακολούθησε πανικός σ όλη την πτήση και δυστυχώς τα χάπια τα είχα στις αποσκευές. Έτρεμα και πίστευα ότι θα πάθω έμφραγμα ..ούτε οι αεροσυνοδοί μπόρεσαν να με ηρεμήσουν. Με το που κατέβηκα πήρα τις αποσκευές και αμέσως τα xanax... (Περιττό να σας πω ότι επέστρεψα στην Ελλάδα με το πλοίο ακυρώνοντας την επιστροφή αεροπορικώς) Τα xanax τα πήρα συστηματικά για 10 μέρες (χωρίς να διαπιστώσω τραγική βελτίωση απλά ήμουν λίγο καλύτερα...με λιγότερα και ηπιότερα σωματικά συμπτώματα απ αυτά που περιγράφω παραπάνω) ΧΩΡΙΣ όμως να παίρνω και τα efexor που ήθελα να αποφύγω.

Και πάλι είπα ότι θα τα καταφέρω χωρίς τα φάρμακαοπότε εδώ και 2 βδομάδες έκοψα και τα xanax. Ήμουν αρκετά καλά με μικροενοχλήσεις βέβαια ακόμα στο κεφάλι και ορισμένες φορές πονάκια και φτερουγίσματα στην καρδιά.αλλά δε έδινα σημασία και η κατάσταση και γενικά η ψυχολογία μου άρχισε να είναι πολύ καλύτερα. 

Ώσπου μόλις προχτές ένιωσα πάλι στο μεσημεριανό ύπνο πάλι αυτή την τεράστια πίεση στο κεφάλι που περιέγραψα ότι την είχα νιώσει και στις αρχές. Πάλι μία πίεση από μέσα προς τα έξω έντονη με την αίσθηση ότι το κεφάλι μου θα εκραγεί. Πάλι μέσα στον ύπνο μου. Ξύπνησα και τρομοκρατήθηκα ότι πάλι ήμουν στα πρόθυρα αιμορραγικού εγκεφαλικού.αλλά από την άλλη η πίεσή μου είνα ισε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Δε ξέρω τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει.

Δικαιολογούνται όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα από την αγχώδη μου διαταραχή? Υπάρχουν άλλοι με αγχώδη διαταραχή και με παρόμοια συμπτώματαειδικά σαν αυτό με την πίεση στο κεφάλι κατά τον ύπνο? Μήπως πρέπει να κάνω μαγνητική εγκεφάλου παρά τις απόψεις 3 νευρολόγων?
Να ακολουθήσω τη φαρμακευτική θεραπεία ? Δε ξέρω πραγματικά τι να κάνω.Σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με!!!!

----------


## pops

Σύμφωνα με όλα όσα λες αγαπητέ Πεπε, σωματικά είσαι υγιής. Ωστόσο, ο συνδυασμός κληρονομικότητας/ καπνίσματος/ υψηλής χοληστερόλης/ άγχους είναι κάτι που πρέπει να σε προβληματίσει και να σου αλλάξει κάποιες συνήθειες. Αυτό δεν θα πρέπει να σε πανικοβάλει, αλλά να το δεις ως έναν τρόπο βελτίωσης της ζωής σου, ως φροντίδα για τον εαυτό σου. 

Πέρα από αυτό, παρόλο που δε συμπαθώ τα χάπια γενικά ως τρόπο αντιμετώπισης, υπάρχουν φορές που νομίζω ότι πραγματικά βοηθούν. Προσοχή όμως, αποτελέσματα θα έχεις -κατά τη γνώμη μου- μόνο αν κάνεις και ψυχοθεραπεία πέρα από τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή, γιατί αλλιώς μόνο τα συμπτώματα θα απαλύνεις και δε θα γνωρίζεις αν θα σου ξαναεκδηλωθεί κάποια κρίση. Είδες και μόνος σου ότι σε έπιασε κρίση πανικού στο αεροπορικό σου ταξίδι. Μήπως θα ήταν πολύ πιο ήπια τα πράγματα αν είχες ακολουθήσει τις συμβουλές του νευρολόγου; Δεν είναι κακό, δες τα ως ένα βοήθημα προσωρινό, μέχρι να μάθεις μόνος σου να διαχειρίζεσαι το άγχος και την τάση που σε φέρνει σε σημείο πανικού.

Η δική μου συμβουλή είναι να αντιμετωπίσεις ριζικά το άγχος σου. Να μιλήσεις με κάποιον ειδικό και να ακολουθήσεις συμβουλευτικές συνεδρίες για να το καταπολεμήσεις. Ο ειδικός κι εσύ θα εξερευνήσετε τις πηγές του άγχους σου και τους καλύτερους τρόπους αντιμετώπισής τους.

Βαθιά ανάσα...ηρέμησε και όλα θα πάνε καλά!

----------


## pepe

Δηλαδή όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα που προαναφέρω θεωρούνται δικαιολογημένα από μία αγχώδη διαταραχή? Και εκτός των άλλων εννοώ κυρίως τα σφιξίματα και σουβλιές στην καρδιά καθώς και η αίσθηση τρομερής πίεσης στο κεφάλι κάποιες φορές στον ύπνο....??? :Frown: 
Τώρα για τα φάρμακα έχω τους εξής ενδοιασμούς:
Μήπως εάν τα αρχίσω εξαρτηθώ στο μέλλον από αυτά?
Αληθεύει ότι άπαξ και εμφανιστεί μία αγχώδης διαταραχή επαναλαμβάνεται συνεχώς στο μέλλον?
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να θεραπευτώ πλήρως μία και καλή και να μην ξαναεμφανιστούν όλα αυτά αν ακολουθήσω την φαρμακευτική αγωγή?
Έχω ακούσει ότι πολλοί κάνουν φαρμακοθεραπεία για χρόνια ολόκληρα και αυτό με φοβίζει...
Για πόσο λοιπόν καιρό θα πρέπει να κάνω χρήση των φαρμάκων αυτών?
Τώρα σε ότι αφορά την ψυχοθεραπεία...σίγουρα μου είναι προτιμότερη...αλλά ο νευρολόγος μου είπε ότι είναι χρονοβόρα αλλά και δαπανηρή πολύ και δε νομίζω να μπορώνα ανταπεξέλθω οικονομικά...μου είπε ότι η κάθε συνεδρίαση μπορεί να κοστίσει και πάνω από 100 ....σε ένα καλό ψυχολόγο
Καλύπτεται από ΙΚΑ ψυχοθεραπεία σε ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια......!!!!

----------


## pops

Ο κάθε οργανισμός εκδηλώνει το άγχος με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Ακόμα και η σωματοποίηση του άγχους \&quot;χτυπάει\&quot; άλλον στην καρδιά, άλλον με πονοκεφάλους, άλλον σε διαταραχές του πεπτικού συστήματος, άλλον με δερματικά προβλήματα, κτλ. 

Σχετικά με τα φάρμακα, συμφωνώ με την Τέσσα.

Όσο για το κόστος των συνεδριών, πρέπει να συλλογιστείς τις προτεραιότητες των οικονομικών σου και το πόσο διατεθειμένος είσαι να απαλλαγείς από τις ενοχλήσεις σου αποτελεσματικά και ριζικά.

----------


## Luna_Rosa

Αγαπητέ μου πρέπει να μιλήσουμε! Πώς θα γίνει? Αν συμφωνείς σου αφήνω ένα email. Ταράχτηκα όταν διάβασα την ιστορία σου. Ο δικός μου εφιάλτης ξεκίνησε τα Χριστούγεννα και μοιάζει πολύ με τον δικό σου. Ιδιαίτερα στο θέμα του ύπνου. Ίσως ηρεμήσεις αν καταλάβεις ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι με το ίδιο πρόβλημα -η παρεμφερές τέλος πάντων- όπως ηρέμησα κάπως κι εγώ.
φιλικά, Σοφία

----------


## Optimist

Εμφάνισα συμπτώματα αγχώδους διαταραχής πριν 1,5 χρόνο και μέσα από αγωγή με Effexor XR &amp; Xanax αισθάνθηκα πολύ καλύτερα από τις πρώτες 15 ημέρες. Μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες σταμάτησα τα xanax και εξακολουθώ να παίρνω effexor xr. Κοιμάμαι μια χαρά, αθλούμαι εργάζομαι, διασκεδάζω και ταξιδεύω χωρίς καμία απολύτως φοβία.

Αισθάνομαι πολύ καλά, ωστόσο αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να είχα επισκεφθεί κάποιο ψυχολόγο, πέρα από το νευρολόγο μου, τον οποίο επισκέπτομαι 1 φορά το μήνα. 

Επίσης αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να σταματήσω την αγωγή δεδομένου πως είμαι πάρα πολύ καλά εδώ και αρκετό καιρο... Ο νευρολόγος με συμβούλεψε να μην βιαστώ, δεδομένου πως αυτο το φάρμακο δεν έχει απολύτως καμία συνέπεια. Ωστόσο, είναι σωστό να παίρνω ένα φάρμακο που δεν το έχω απόλυτη ανάγκη στα 30 μου χρόνια; 

Τέλος, θα ήθελα να συατήσω σε όλους όσους περνούν τώρα τη δύσκολη φάση μιας τέτοιας διαταραχής να μη διστάσουν καθόλου να επισκεφθούν ένα νευρολόγο και να ακολουθήσουν κάποια αγωγή αν χρειάζεται. Οι προκαταλήψεις ανήκουν στο παρελθόν και η ζωή είναι πολύ γλυκια για να υποκύπτουμε (άθελά μας) στη μιζέρια της καθημερινότητας.

Αυτά από μένα. Θα χαρώ πολύ να μάθω τη γνώμη σας για όλα τα παραπάνω
 :Cool: .

----------


## kosmiki

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Θα\&#039;θελα να κάνω μερικές διευκρινήσεις. Όταν λέμε \&#039;ψυχοσωματικά\&#039; εννοούμε ότι αντιλαμβανόμαστε τον άνθρωπο σαν ολότητα. Η ιδέα του πνεύματος χωριστά από το σώμα είναι πρόσφατη στην ιστορία μας (δηλαδή έχει ηλικία μερικών αιώνων). Αντίθετα, τα τελευταία χρόνια θεωρούμε όχι μόνο πως ψυχή και σώμα αλληλοεπηρρεάζονται, αλλά πως είναι είναι αδιαίρετα. Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι ένα γεγονός επιδρά συνολικά πάνω μας, για παράδειγμα, όταν στεναχωρηθούμε και δεν το εκφράζουμε, αυτό εκδηλώνεται με σωματικά συμπτώματα. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι πάνε σε γιατρό και κάνουν ένα σωρό εξετάσεις, για να ακούσουν στο τέλος πως δεν έχουν \&#039;τίποτα οργανικό, μόνο άγχος\&#039;! Πράγμα καθόλου ασήμαντο, αφού όντως υποφέρουν. ʼγχος σύμφωνα μα τα λεξικά είναι ένας φόβος χωρίς αντικείμενο, που δεν ξέρουμε τις αιτίες του. Οι αιτίες και οι τρόποι εκδήλωσης ποικίλουν, οι συνδυασμοί τους είναι τόσο μοναδικοί όσο ο καθένας μας. 

Pepe, φοβάμαι ότι έχεις μπλεχτεί σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο. Για κάποιους λόγους ταράχτηκε η ψυχική σου ισορροπία, εμφανίστηκαν τα συμπτώματα που σε φόβισαν κι η ανησυχία για αυτά τα συμπτώματα σου φέρνει νέο φόβο. Το ότι χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι είναι βέβαιο, αφού δεν είσαι καλά με τον εαυτό σου. Αν αυτό είναι φάρμακα ή ψυχοθεραπεία ή και τα δυο, μόνο εσύ μπορείς να το αποφασίσεις. Το να πάρεις τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου και να κάνεις επιλογές είναι ήδη ένα σημαντικό βήμα. Συζήτησε με το γιατρό σου, ζήτα να σου εξηγήσει το κάθετι. Αυτή είναι η δουλειά του, απαίτησέ το - όχι το να σε καθησυχάσει, αλλά σαφώς να σε ακούσει, \&#039;να είναι εκεί\&#039;, να απαντήσει σε κάθε ερώτηση. 

Σχετικά με την ψυχοθεραπεία τώρα. Η ψυχανάλυση θεωρείται ακριβή και είναι πράγματι μακροχρόνια. Όταν όμως έχει πάρει μερικές δεκαετίες να χτίσουμε την προσωπικότητά μας, με τα καλά και τα στραβά, πως να περιμένουμε να αλλάξει μέσα σε σύντομο διάστημα; Η ψυχοθεραπεία συνήθως αρχίζει με ένα αίτημα πόνου αλλά μπορεί να εξελιχθεί σε μια συναρπαστική περιπέτεια αυτογνωσίας.

Υπάρχουν κι άλλες προσεγγίσεις, το ζήτημα είναι τι μας ταιριάζει. Θα επιμείνω μόνο στο εξής:αν ακούσεις πολλές υποσχέσεις και ρόδινες περιγραφές, δείξε μεγάλη προσοχή. Ως προς το κόστος τέλος, υπάρχουν ψυχολόγοι που χρεώνουν από 30 ευρω, δεν είναι όλοι ακριβοί. Μια καλή επιλογή είναι επίσης τα Κέντρα Ψυχικής Υγείας ή ανάλογα συμβουλευτικά, που τουλάχιστον στην Αθήνα, αλλά και στην επαρχία, υπάρχουν αρκετά. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω το Πολυδύναμο στην Καλλιθέα (www.inpsy.gr) - η Εταιρία έχει κέντρα και σε άλλες πόλεις. 

Optimist, είναι σημαντικό που μπαίνεις σε μια διαδικασία αναζήτησης, όμως ο γιατρός σου, που τον εμπιστεύεσαι και σε γνωρίζει, είναι ο πλέον αρμόδιος. Μαζί θα αποφασίσετε τόσο για τα φάρμακα όσο και για το ενδεχόμενο της ψυχοθεραπείας. 

Εύχομαι και στους δυο τα καλύτερα

----------


## Προμηθέας

αδερφέ (και σε θεωρώ αδερφό μιας και ανατρίχιασα βλέποντας το πόσο όμοιο πρόβλημα έχουμε) πρώτη φορα ένιωσα διαβάζοντας το κείμενο σου κάποιον να με καταλαβαίνει
Βιώνω τα ίδια συμπτώματα εδώ και 10 μήνες σχεδόν επι καθημερινής βάσης:

Πόνο στο στήθος, μούδιασμα στην καρδιά, μούδιασμα στην γλώσσα, κάποια ελάχιστη απώλεια όρασης (σαν ζαλάδα που έρχεται και φέυγει μέσα σε κάσματα του δευτερολέπτου), βούισμα στα αυτιά, κούραση, δεν νιώθω τα άκρα μου (ιδιαίτερα την αριστερή μεριά) κλπ κλπ

Αρχικά κι εγώ όπως κι εσύ θεώρησα σχεδόν βέβαιο πως έπαθα καρδιακό αν και νέος (22) καθώς έχω αρκετά κιλά και καπνιστής

Έκανα εξετάσεις και δεν έδειξαν τίποτα και φυσικά όχι μια φορά. Βρέθηκα μάλιστα και στα επείγοντα ξημερώματα τελειώνοντας απ\&#039;την δουλειά μου (ύστερα απο καμιά 2ωρη μετακίνηση πήγαινε - έλα μιας και είμαι μόνος μου σε επαρχία (φοιτητής) ) ψάχνοντας να βρω το κουράγιο να μπω μέσα

Ακόμη εξακολουθώ να κοιμάμαι να να νιώθω τα πόδια μου (ιδιαίτερα την αριστερή μεριά) να μουδιάζει, ένα κάψιμο-μούδιασμα ανάμεσα στα μάτια ή πίσω στο σβέρκο και άλλα πολλά συμπτώματα που δεν λένε να φύγουν. Γνωρίζω πως είναι απο το άγχος και απο τα γενικότερα όσα έχω περάσει (και φυσικά όχι μόνο εγώ ) στην ζωή μου αλλά ξέρεις καλύτερα απο όλους πως όσο και να το πιστέψεις πως όντως είναι απο αυτό, εκείνη την στιγμή ο τρόμος είναι απίστευτος

Προσωπικά έχω βαρεθεί εδώ και μήνες να περνάω πολυωρες κρίσεις (μου \&#039;χει τύχει και 10-12ωρη σερί...) πανικου ή όπως στο διαολο τις λένε, την ώρα που δουλεύω, την ώρα που πρέπει να ξεκουραστώ ή πίνω έναν καφέ με τους φίλους μου και να προσποιούμαι πως όλα είναι οκ...αλλά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και αλλιώς (άσε που φαίνεσαι και μουντρούχος έχοντας έναν φόβο στα μάτια και ακεφιές...)

Δεν ξέρεις πως περιμένω τις μέρες να περάσουν για να επιστρέψω μόνιμα πλεον στην πόλη μου ώστε να επισκεφτώ έναν ψυχολόγο/ψυχίατρο ή έναν τέλοσπάντων ειδικο και σε συμβουλεύω μέσα απο την καρδιά μου να πράξεις το ίδιο ακολουθώντας ΟΛΕΣ του τις οδηγίες. όσα λεφτά κι αν ζητήσει δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στην πιθανότητα να ΞΑΛΑΦΡΩΣΕΙΣ!
πόσους μήνες έχεις να κοιμηθείς σαν άνθρωπος; Να ξαπλώσεις το βράδυ και να μην νιώσεις τίποτα! ούτε κάψιμο, ούτε μούδιασμα, ούτε τον φόβο μήπως έρθουν τίποτα απο όλα αυτά.... 
Δεν ξέρω για σένα αλλά θέλω να κοιμηθώ...ήρεμος ρε γαμώτο μου, χωρίς όλα αυτά τα \&quot;χαζά\&quot;

Κι εγώ όπως κι εσύ ανήκω σε ομάδα υψηλού κινδύνου (για διαφορετικούς βέβαια λόγους) και καταλαβαίνω πως υπάρχει μέσα σου ο φόβος \&quot;μήπως όντως έχω κάτι\&quot; και απο ότι είδα στον έχουν καλλιεργήσει και εσένα οι δικοί σου. Μεγάλε σε νιώθω, αλήθεια σε νιώθω, για αυτό ηρέμησε και κάνε ότι μπορείς για να ξαλαφρώσεις. Στην τελική άμα είχες κάτι σωματικό θα το μάθαινες μέχρι τώρα με όλα αυτά και θα το ρύθμιζες, τώρα που δεν έχεις τίποτα κοντεύεις να\&quot;πεθάνεις\&quot;!!!

Δεν ξέρω αν κι εσύ είσαι στην ίδια φάση με εμένα και πρέπει να σε ρωτήσω κάτι για να δω κι εγώ που διάολο βρίσκομαι μιας και δεν άντεχω άλλο
Γίνεται να υπάρχει κρίση πανικού ΧΩΡΙΣ αγοραφοβία; Εγώ τουλάχιστον ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ να μείνω σπίτι. πρέπει να μιλαω με κόσμο και να ξεχνιέμαι, να αγνοώ δηλαδή όσο μπορώ εκείνη την στιγμή αυτά που νιώθω
Όχι πως όταν είμαι ανάμεσα με κόσμο δεν τραβάω τα ίδια ζόρια, απλώς είναι η \&quot;ψευδαίσθηση\&quot; της ασφάλειας


Α! Κόψε και το τσιγάρο και αν θέλεις ξεκίνα μια δίαιτα, θα βοηθήσει κάπως αλλά όχι ιδιαίτερα... θυμήσου πως το πρόβλημα μας είναι μέσα στο μυαλό μας, αλλιώς θα το κόβαμε και θα στρώναμε κάπως. Κάνω το ίδιο ελπίζοντας σε κάτι καλύτερο, πως θα επιδράσει τουλάχιστον ψυχολογικά, υποσυνείδητα που λένε  :Smile: 

Λοιπόν πολλά είπα, μάλλον βλακείες

Καλό κουράγιο αδερφέ γιατί καταλαβαίνω τι περνάς. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν την παλεύω άλλο και ήδη χάνω άλλη μια εξεταστική (και τι να πεις και τι να δικαιολογήσεις) όταν μάλιστα έχεις περάσει απο καιρό το όριο που έπρεπε να είχες τελειώσει....

Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε σε καλύτερη φάση και για τους δυο μας. Αν θες ρίξε καμιά απάντηση εδώ ή με κανέναν email ή όποιος άλλος/άλλη τραβάει τα ίδια. Μπας και νιώσουμε καλύτερα, να πάρουμε λίγο θάρρος

άιντε χαιρετώ

(σορυ για τα ορθογραφικά αλλά είναι και 4 το πρωι, είναι και η ασχετοσύνη μου  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## zoi

Είμαι καλά. (Είμαι?) Πάω για ύπνο. Ξαφνικά χωρίς λόγο το κεφάλι μου πάει να σπάσει, όχι από πόνο αλλά από μια πίεση εσωτερική. Από μέσα προς τα έξω. Την ώρα του ύπνου, μεταξύ ύπνου και ξύπνιου. Κάτι μέσα στο κεφάλι μου πάει να σπάσει να εκραγεί. Τι μου συμβαίνει πάλι; Πανικός; Μπα. Πανικός γιατί; Μήπως και πεθάνω; ΑΣ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ. Δεν φοβάμαι πια. Κουράστηκα να φοβάμαι. 


Απλά αναμονή. Παγώνω και περιμένω. \&quot;Να τώρα θα πεθάνω. Και λοιπόν; Ας πεθάνω. Κουράστηκα να φοβάμαι\&quot;

ʼλλη στιγμή. Ξαπλώνω για ύπνο. Είμαι καλά. (Είμαι καλά?) Ένα μούδιασμα, ένα φτερούγισμα ξεκινάει από τα δάχτυλα των ποδιών και ανεβαίνει σε όλο μου το σώμα και φράααααπ φεύγει από το κεφάλι, (μαζί με τη ψυχή μου ίσως) για να ξαναγυρίσει πάλι στα πόδια και να συνεχίσει έτσι μέχρι να με παγώσει η αγωνία. Και εγώ παγωμένη, ακινητοποιημένη, απλώς περιμένω. «Να τώρα έφτασε η στιγμή, τώρα θα πεθάνω να γλιτώσω»

Το πιο τραγικό είναι ο πνιγμός. Ξαπλώνω για ύπνο. Είμαι καλά (είμαι?) Ξαφνικά κλείνει ο φάρυγγας και είναι αδύνατον να εισπνεύσω. Αυτό είναι τραγικό. Εδώ το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης δεν μου επιτρέπει να περιμένω το θάνατο. Αντιδρώ χωρίς να το επιλέγω. Προσπαθώ να πάρω εισπνοές και αγωνίζομαι για τη ζωή μου. Ισως τελικά να μην έχει έρθει η ώρα να πεθάνω. Κι αν έχει έρθει θα παραδοθώ έτσι άνευ όρων; Προσπαθώ να αναπνεύσω, προσπαθώ να ζήσω. Και αφού τα καταφέρνω μετά έρχεται ο φόβος. Μήπως το ξαναπάθω; Πότε θα ξανάρθει; Πώς να κοιμηθώ; Ερχεται και στον ύπνο μου την ώρα που κοιμάμαι και πετάγομαι επάνω μέσα σε μια αγωνία στη προσπάθειά μου να αναπνεύσω. Θέλω να ζήσω.

Οπως καταλαβαίνετε.... ζω !!!!!  :Smile:  και έχω σκοπό να ζήσω πολύ ακόμα, μα και καλά

Όλα αυτά που γράφω παραπάνω και όχι μόνο, ΗΤΑΝ, δεν είναι πια. Δεν είμαι πλέον μόνη μου.

Είμαι σε ψυχοθεραπεία εδώ και ένα χρόνο. Εχω ήδη κάνει ένα πρώτο κύκλο κάποια χρόνια πριν, μα τώρα κάνω κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό. Κάνω ψυχοδυναμική δυαδική θεραπεία. (Συγχωρέστε με αν δεν το λέω σωστά δεν έχει και τόσο σημασία το πώς λέγεται.) Η ζωή μου έχει αλλάξει σημαντικά. Νιώθω μια δύναμη, ένα πείσμα. «Θα κυριαρχήσω στη ζωή μου!» «Εχω αρχίσει να κυριαρχώ στη ζωή μου.» Πάρα πολλές φορές έχω αναρωτηθεί. Είναι δυνατόν? Εγώ? Εγώ το κάνω αυτό? και νιώθω μια ευτυχία για κάθε επιτυχία και αλλαγή μου για το καλίτερο.

Δεν σημαίνει πως όλα αλλάζουν μαγικά με ένα μαγικό ραβδάκι. Τα συναισθήματα κυματίζουν, χαρά, λύπη, ευτυχία, απογοήτευση, πόνος, ελπίδα. Πάνε και έρχονται χωρίς κανένα να έχει μεγάλη διάρκεια. Το μόνο που έχει διάρκεια, μονιμότητα, που δεν αλλάζει ποτέ, είναι κάτω από όλα αυτά, το αίσθημα της σιγουριάς. Νιώθω μια απίστευτη σιγουριά. Μια αυτοπεποίθηση. Μια εμπιστοσύνη σ΄ αυτό που κάνω και δεν ξεχνάω κάθε μέρα, μα κάθε μέρα, να χαμογελάω και να ευγνωμονώ τη ζωή που έφερε στο δρόμο μου αυτόν τον σπουδαίο άνθρωπο πρώτα και έπειτα καταπληκτικό θεραπευτή. Τελικά είμαι τυχερή.

Κόστος; Ποιος το υπολογίζει το χρηματικό κόστος. Ένα μισθό παίρνω. Ένα βασικό μισθό. Θα ζήσω με τον μισό, αλλά ΘΑ ΖΗΣΩ! Υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο κόστος από την απώλεια της ζωής μας; Μια είναι. Αυτή. Δεν υπάρχει άλλη. Και δεν την χαραμίζουμε για τίποτα. 

Κλείνω με τον αγαπημένο μου στίχο, αφιερωμένο σε όλους! Σε εμάς που διαλέγουμε το δρόμο της αυτογνωσίας και σε εκείνους που δεν τον ανακάλυψαν ακόμα και που τους περιμένουμε.

.. σα βγεις στο πηγαιμό για την Ιθάκη να εύχεσαι να είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος, γεμάτος περιπέτειες γεμάτος γνώσεις
Κ.Κ.

----------


## skasekaikoliba

Γεια σας.. 

Ενδιαφέρον θέμα, αγωνιώδεις φωνές, πανικός, ψυχοσωματικές επιτπώσεις..
Μία εύκολη λύση είναι να κατηγορήσουμε την άδικη κενωνία.. για ότι μας συμβαίνει και ίσως να υπάρχει κάποια βάση.

Τα έχω περάσει και εγώ όλα αυτά. Πριν μία 4ετία. Μαζεμένο άγχος που σωματοποιήθηκε και... ποιος είμαι τι γίνεται.. Πανικός στο φουλ..!!!!!!!

Επίσκεψη σε πρώτο νευρολόγο. Η σωστή, ήρεμη και παγερή του διάγνωση με έκανε χειρότερα \&quot;Κρίση πανικού\&quot;. 
- Γιατρέ είμαι τρελλός????
Μου δίνει κάτι χαπάκια. Παίρνω ένα. Ξελαφρώνω αλλά πάλι μετά φοβάμαι. Τι γίνεται. Που πήγε το θάρρος μου, η ανεμελιά μου. Χάπια???
Πάω σε δεύτερο νευρολόγο. 
Χαβαλετζής. Ελαφρώνει την ατμόσφαιρα. Μη μασάς. Και μη φοβάσαι τα χάπια. Μια χαρά είσαι απλά παρα-αγχώθηκες τελευταία.

Παίρνω για 4-5 ημέρες αλλά πάλι τα σταματάω. Ο εγωισμός μου με κάνει χειρότερα. Και να τα βιβλία και να οι ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης που διάβασα στην Ερμονία κοκ. 

Και ώσπου το συνειδητοποιώ....!!!! 

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΝΑ ΑΓΧΩΝΟΜΑΙ. Και επειδή κλείστηκα τα τελευταία χρόνια, τα νέα ερεθίσματα μου φαινόταν περίεργα... Αλλά και ένα 5χρονο παιδάκι αποχωριστεί τους γονείς του για να πάει στο σχολείο θα αγχωθεί.. 
ʼρα πρέπει να πολεμήσω σιγά σιγά τις σκατ*φοβίες που είχαν σταδιακά απλωθεί. Και λίγο ασανσέρ και θέα από ψηλά και μέσα στο κόσμο λίγο παραπάνω... μπας και σταδιακά ανέβω. 

Και όντως.. ανεβαίνω..! Όπως το 5χρονο που αρχίζει να κάνει παρέες στο σχολείο πλέον και να γουστάρει.. έτσι και εγώ... 

Αλλά... ΑΝ ΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΠΙΑΣΕΙ...????????

Τι βρίσκεται πίσω από αυτό..?

Αααα η ευαισθησία μου.. Μη τυχόν πεθάνω. Φαύλος κύκλος λοιπόν. Φοβάμαι μη πεθάνω. Και φοβούμενος το θάνατο περνάω χειρότερα και από τους φυλακισμένους....

Ε και αν πεθάνω..? (όπως προανέφερε μια φίλη). Μάλιστα. Είναι δική μου απόφαση λοιπόν. Πρέπει μόνος μου να αποφασίσω πως δεν φοβάμαι το θάνατο και να επιλέξω τη ζωή. Με τα όμορφα πιπίνια, τις ζεστές σχέσεις, το όμορφα τοπία, την Αρειανάρα μου, τα παιχνίδια στο pc, τις ανακαλύψεις νέων τοπίων κοκ. 

Είμαι εδώ και πολύ καιρό 99% καλά. Αλλά ποιος θα ήθελε να είναι 100%? 
Αυτό θα ήταν καταναγκασμός ευτυχίας...

..Τώρα..... αν το σκεφτώ μπορώ να αγχωθώ..!! Και να αρχίσουν οι ταχυκαρδίες. Αλλά ΟΛΟΙ αν σκεφτούν πως μπορεί να πάθουν κάτι... θα αρχίσουν να φοβούνται.. αυτό που μπορεί να πάθουν..!!

Δε μασάμε.. Νορμάλ είναι. Σεβόμαστε το φόβο γιατί είναι χρήσιμος, αλλά δεν φοβόμαστε το θάνατο και τα υποχόνδρια συμπτώματα του.

----------


## pops

Αυτά τα τελευταία δύο ποστ πολύ μου άρεσαν!
Μπράβο παιδιά, καλή συνέχεια :Smile:

----------


## Προμηθέας

αδέρφια μπερδέυτηκα
αν κάποιος έχει πραγματικά συνειδητοποιήσει πως όλα όσα περνάει είναι απ\&#039; το άγχος, αν ΔΕΝ αντιμετωπίζει αγοραφοβία, αν δεν έχει γενικώς άλλες φοβίες αλλα εντούτοις συνεχίζει να τραβάει (πιο ήρεμα βέβαια πλέον) όλα αυτά τα \&quot;πονοι, σουβλιες στην καρδιά, κλπ κλπ) ...
τι γίνεται τότε;

θα μou πεις υπομονή μ@λ@κ@...  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## alak

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Είμαι 34 χρονών και υποφέρω από χρόνιους πόνους από περίπου 19 χρονών. Έχω περάσει από αρκετούς γιατρούς και έχω κάνει αρκετές εξετάσεις οι οποίες δεν έχουν δείξει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα εκτός από χοληστερίνη ( τελευταία μέτρηση 241 mgr ).Τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια έχω πάει σε δύο ψυχίατρους που μου πρότειναν φαρμακευτική αγωγή και οι οποίες είχαν καλό αποτέλεσμα, εως ότου τα σταμάταγα κατόπιν ιατρικής εντολής ,μετά από λίγο καιρό όμως τα συμπτώματα επανέρχονταν.Αποφάσισα (πρίν από 7 μήνες ) να πάω σε ψυχολόγο αφού η ανακούφιση με τα φάρμακα ήταν παροδική.Υστερα από λίγο καιρό (μετά από 10 επισκέψεις) σταμάτησα να πηγαίνω στον ψυχολόγο αφού θεώρησα ότι ο συγκεκριμένος δεν μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει αλλά ταυτόχρονος ήταν και αρκετά ακριβός ( 50 Ευρώ η επίσκεψη ).Τελικά τώρα έχω βρεί μια ψυχολόγο η οποία έχω την πεποίθηση ότι μπορεί να με βοηθήσει,ενώ παράλληλα προσπαθώ να αλλάξω τον τρόπο ζωής μου (μείωση καπνίσματος,καλή διατροφή,σωματική άσκηση κάνοντας περπάτημα και βάρη ,κλπ) με σκοπό να μειώσω το φόβο που νιώθω μήπως μου συμβεί κάτι αλλά και να βελτιώσω όσο μπορώ την υγεία μου.Γράφτηκα στο forum με σκοπό να ανταλλάσω απόψεις και εμπειρίες με ανθρώπους που έχουν υποφέρει και που πιστεύω ότι μόνο αυτοί μπορούν να μας καταλάβουν τι περνάμε. Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο σε όλους μας.

----------


## katharmataki

Γειά κ χαρά.
Καινούργιος κ γώ, παρακολουθώ το forum όμως πολύ καιρό κ πραγματικά έχω εντυπωσιαστεί απο την προσέλευση κόσμου (κοντά 500 μέλη!!).Αυτό δείχνει παιδιά οτι κανείς δεν είναι μόνος του σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι που περάσαν και περνάνε τα ίδια και χειρότερα (θα μου πείτε βέβαια μόνο ο καθένας απο μας ξέρει τι περνάει και κανένας άλλος). Είναι σίγουρα μια ανακούφιση ΔΕΝ είναι όμως και θεραπεία, με την έννοια οτι ο καθένας πρέπει να βρει μόνος του τους τρόπους εκείνους που θα τον βοηθήσουν να θεραπέυσει ριζικά το πρόβλημα.
Και επειδή μιλάμε για ψυχοσωματικά, και επειδή και γώ ταλαιπωρούμαι απο όλα αυτά 3-4 χρόνια τώρα ως αποτέλεσμα συσσωρευμένου άγχους πολλών ετών αλλά και,τελευταία,ενός χωρισμού μετά απο μακροχρόνια σχέση, ψάχνω τη διαολεμένη αυτή θεραπεία. Ξεκίνησα απο ψυχολόγους για ένα χρόνο (μετά απο καθυστέρηση οφείλω να ομολογήσω κ αφού ανεπιτυχώς προσπάθησα να το χειριστώ μόνος μου), κατόπιν 6μηνη θεραπεία με χάπια συνέχισα με ψυχοδραματίστρια (εκεί μου έφυγε χρόνος και χρήμα), μετά ξανά ψυχολόγο, και τελικά, μετά απο τρελλή απογοήτευση αφού δεν έδειχνε να αλλάζει κάτι ριζικά και σκέψεις να βάλω τέλος στη ζωή μου, πείσθηκα να επισκεφτώ ομοιοπαθητικό και έτσι ακολουθώ θεραπεία τους 3 τελευταίους μήνες.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως εκεί βρήκα μάλλον καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση, αφού ο ειδικός μου είπε να μη φοβάμαι τίποτα, μου συνέστησε όμως να κάνω υπομονή (ο καλυτερος σύμμαχος σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις), και πάνω απ \&#039;όλα να αφήσω τον εαυτό μου ελεύθερο να κάνει οτι γουστάρει πραγματικά χωρίς πιέσεις απο κανένα. Απο τότε είμαι πιο ήρεμος, \&quot;διψάω\&quot; όμως να ξανακάνω όλα εκείνα τα πράγματα που έκανα παλιότερα και που,λόγω των φοβιών, σταμάτησα να κάνω (ταξίδια, σπουδές, καινούργιους φίλους-όσοι βίωσαν όλη αυτή την κατάσταση με καταλαβαίνουν πιστεύω...). 
Τε/σπα, για να μην κουράζω, δεν ξέρω πόσοι απο σας \&quot;πιστεύουν\&quot; στην ομοιπαθητική, εγώμέχρι στιγμής είμαι τρελά μπερδεμένος όσον αφορά τή ριζική αντιμετώπιση αυτών των προβλημάτων και το δίλημμα παραμένει: ψυχοφάρμακα ή ομοιπαθητική θεραπεία??? Εγώ προσωπικά πάντως απο τα ψυχοφάρμακα είδα μόνο προσωρινή ανακούφιση αλλά όχι ουσιαστική, έστω και για το μικρό αυτό διάστημα των 6 μηνών(για να μην αναφέρω την εξάρτηση). Περιμένω, όμως, ακόμα και
την ουσιαστική δράση της -πολλά υποσχόμενης- ομοιοπαθητικής θεραπείας.
Επειδή πολύς κόσμος πολεμάει την ομοιοπαθητική λέγοντας οτι κοροιδεύει τους αφελείς, θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας μπας και λύσω το γρίφο.. :Frown: 

Sorry αν κούρασα, εύχομαι σε όλους τα καλυτερα(και σε μένα φυσικά) :Smile: 

Υ.Γ: Ίσως θα έπρεπε να ανοίξω καινούργιο θέμα, δεν ξέρω, αν έπρεπε κ πάλι sorry... :Big Grin:

----------


## Προμηθέας

δεν ξέρω προσωπικά να σου πω αλλά σε τίποτα δεν είμαι αρνητικός
πάντως ένα είναι σίγουρο...κοστίζει πολύ


Δεν παλεύεται πάντως το σκηνικό καλοκαιριάτικα, μαζί με εξεταστική
Τουλάχιστον έχω την δουλειά που έχει κόσμο και ξεχνιέμαι μερικές μέρες

ωραίο αυτό το \&quot;ν\&#039;αφήσεις\&quot; τον εαυτό σου ελεύθερο αλλά προσωπικά φοβάμαι μην αρπάξω κανένα καμτσίκι και αρχίζω να μαστιγώνω 2-3 μαλάκ...  :Big Grin:  
χωρίς πλάκα πρέπει όμως να το κάνουμε σιγά σιγά. άλλωστε επειδή μάλλον πιεζόμαστε οι περισσότεροι φτάσαμε εδώ

άσχετο: παιδιά πόσο πάει το \&quot;μαλλί\&quot; στον ψυχολόγο γενικώς;

----------


## katharmataki

Φίλε, δεν παλεύεται καθόλου μα καθόλου...κάτι τέτοιες μέρες μισώ τον εαυτό μου πραγματικά. Το γιατί μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις απο αυτά που γράφω παραπάνω. Μοναξιά, μοναξιά, μοναξιά....Φύγαν όλοι για τριήμερο κ γω μένω να...φυλάω την πόλη. Νοιώθω πραγματικά άθλια αν σκεφτείς το ότι έχει ζέστη, είναι αργία κ γω μόνος στο καμίνι. Αν δε μου στρίψει τώρα δε ξέρω τί άλλο πρέπει να γίνει για να μου στρίψει..δεν υπάρχει και θάλασσα κοντά οπότε μιλάμε για δραματική κατάσταση.
Τουλάχιστον όσοι από σας μείνουν, ας γράψουν κάτι έτσι για να σπάσει η κ*λομοναξιά, να μη νοιώθω οτι μόνο εγώ είμαι μπροστά στο pc :Frown: 
ʼντε αρκετή κλάψα για σήμερα, αύριο πάλι.......

Υ.Γ: Remember, stay always cool.... :Cool: (λέμε τώρα)

----------


## katharmataki

Ξαναγράφω στο καπάκι για να σου πω για ψυχολόγο που ρώτησες. Λοιπόν οι τιμές είναι απο 25-50 ευρώ. Εσύ επιλέγεις αυτόν που ανταποκρίνεται στα δικά σου γούστα και στις δικές σου απαιτήσεις. Όπως και να΄χει πάντως, πρέπει να έχει ένα πρόγραμμα, δήλαδή να σου ορίζει αυτός τη διαδικασία που θα ακολουθηθεί(ραντεβού, καθε πότε κ.π.λ...), γιατί αν τυχόν σε αφήνει στο φλου να τον πάρεις εσύ όποτε γουστάρεις, τότε κλάφτα(μιλάω απο προσωπική εμπειρία). Θέλει λεφτά, δε διαφωνώ, μόνο όμως με συστηματική δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει κάτι και όχι ανα 3 βδομάδες, ενάμιση μήνα π.χ...προσωπική μου γνώμη βέβαια πάντα..
Αυτά...

----------


## Προμηθέας

αδερφέ θα ακουστεί κλισέ αλλά δεν είσαι ο μόνος που νιώθει και άρα κατα μία έννοια δεν είσαι μόνος

Ξέρεις πόσοι βρίσκονται στην ίδια θέση; Επειδή δεν τους βλέπεις εδώ; Επειδή δεν μιλάνε στους φίλους τους, συγγενείς τους κλπ;
Τι να πεις; Απο ένα σημείο και μετά φοβάσαι μην καταντήσεις κουραστικός (άλλωστε όλοι μας δεν μιλάμε περιμένοντας να τελειώσει ο άλλος :Wink: 

θα μου πεις και τι με νοιάζει ρε φίλε; Εγώ νιώθω μόνος. Δεν θα \&#039;χεις κι άδικο... αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι μια παρηγοριά να ξέρεις πως δεν είσαι \&quot;τέρας\&quot; που νιώθεις έτσι και περνάς όλα αυτά που περνάς

Τουλάχιστον να σου πω κάτι; Αφού αντέχουμε όλα αυτα (που στην τελική είναι ένα τίποτα σε σχέση με άλλα) δεν είμαστε ούτε αδύναμοι ούτε ευαίσθητοι. Απλώς νομίζω πως σκεφτόμαστε \&quot;διαφορετικά\&quot;. Όχι πιο έξυπνα, αλλά απλώς διαφορετικά, πιο ¨κυκλικά\&quot;, κολλάμε σε μερικά πράγματα, αγχωνόμαστε κλπ κλπ

κουράγιο αδερφέ, ακόμα μάλλον δεν είδαμε τίποτα :P :Big Grin:

----------


## katharmataki

Το οτι σκεφτόμαστε διαφορετικά απ τους άλλους ανθρώπους είναι το μόνο σίγουρο, άλλωστε ο τρόπος σκέψης είναι που δημιουργεί όλα αυτά για τα οποία καθόμαστε και γράφουμε μπροστά απο έναν υπολογιστή.
Ο ανασφαλής τρόπος σκέψης είναι ο πλέον υπεύθυνος για όλα τα συμπτώματα. ʼγχος, ταχυκαρδία, φόβος, και αν το \&quot;χάσεις\&quot; που λένε, πανικός και υστερία.
Και καλά αν είσαι μόνος σου, πάει στα κομμάτια. Αν είσαι σε παρέα όμως?? Εδώ η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά. Τα βγάζεις πέρα μόνος σου. Και αν πετύχεις καναν ομοιοπαθή(που έχει περάσει κ αυτός δηλαδή ανάλογες καταστάσεις)έχεις μια βοήθεια απο το πουθενά βέβαια, αν όμως είσαι ο μοναδικός \&quot;προβληματικός\&quot; της παρέας, την έκατσες τη βάρκα. Αν σταθείς τυχερός και δεν σε κοροίδέψουν αφότου περάσει η κρίση, πέρνεις λίγο τα΄πάνω σου και την επόμενη φορά τα καταφέρνεις καλύτερα ή σχεδόν καλύτερα(εξαρτάται απ τον καθένα). Αν τύχει τώρα και σε πάρουν χαμπάρι τί μαλ***ς είσαι και σε πάρουν στο \&quot;ψιλό\&quot;(μου χει τύχει κ αυτό), είναι οτι χειρότερο. Κλείνεσαι αυτόματα στον εαυτό σου και δε θες να δεις κανένα, τα βάζεις συνεχώς με το \&quot;κλούβιο\&quot; το κεφάλι σου, κλπ. κλπ.
Φίλε μου, δε ξέρω που διάολο θα πάει αυτή η ιστορία, αν είχα όμως μια ευχή να κάνω αυτή θα ήταν να τελειώσει αυτός ο εφιάλτης το συντομότερο δυνατόν. Τώρα θα μου πεις(ως δικηγόρος του διαβόλου), στο χέρι σου είναι. Ναι μαζί σου, όμως τόσοι και τόσοι άνθρωποι με τα ίδια, και για αυτούς στο χέρι τους δεν είναι? Για εκείνους ισχύουν άλλα δεδομένα??
Εγώ προσωπικά, πίστεψέ με έχω δει πολλά, ΔΕΝ επιθυμώ με τίποτα να δω κι άλλα, και δεν είναι μόνο το θέμα της ηλικίας(26 είμαι), το ότι δε \&quot;με παίρνει\&quot; κ άλλες τέτοιες βλακείες(όταν κάτι έχει πάρει διαστάσεις και σε απασχολεί δε μπορείς να πεις απλά το προσπερνάω, εδώ μιλάμε για ολόκληρο τρόπο σκέψης). Απλά το νοιώθω σαν καμπούρα στην πλάτη μου που άλλοτε με βαραίνει, άλλοτε δε με \&quot;πονάει\&quot; καν.
Όπως είπες και συ πιο πάνω, πράγματι ο αριθμός των ανθρώπων που έχουν περάσει έστω και μια φορά στη ζωή τους κρίση ή κάτι παρόμοιο τελοσπάντων, αυξάνεται. Αυτό ανμητιάλλο πρέπει να προβληματίσει κσι πρέπει να προβληματίσει κυρίως ξέρεις γιατί? Γιατί απ΄τους ανθ΄ρωπους σήμερα λείπει η επικοινωνία...(ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τί εννοώ).
Να περνάμε καλά, όσο γίνεται, πάνω απ΄όλα... :Wink:

----------


## Tsoureki

Αχ βρε παιδια και εγω εχω τρομερο προβλημα με τα ψυχοσωματικα εδω και 2,5 χρονια.Σε σημιο που εμενα μονο σπιτι και δε πηγαινα πουθενα ειμαι παντα με φρικτους πονους,κρισεις κλπ.Μεγαααααααααααλη ιστορια.
Θα ηθελα να μηλισω με ατομα που αντιμετοπιζουν τετοιου ιδους προβληματα.

----------


## novia35

Οταν λες οτι η πιεση σου ειναι κανονικη;; Εχεις βαλει holder;; Γιατι εγω που ειχα-και εχω- τα ιδια συμπτωματα μου διεγνωσαν υπερταση, ηπιας μορφης, αλλα υπερταση και μου χορηγησαν αντιυπετασικα. Τα οποια δεν τα πηρα γιατι δε θελω μπλεξιματα με φαρμακα, εχω κανει και τις απαιτουμενες εξετασεις. Σακχαρο, καμπυλη σακχαρου, χοληστερινη, τριγλυκεριδια, τριπλεξ καρδιας, νεφρικων αρτηριων και ειναι ολα καθαρα. Ομως τα συμπτωματα εξακολουθουν, φανταζομαι κι η υπερταση. Αν και δεν την μετρω πλεον, γιατι ξερω οτι αν τη βρω ανεβαμενη θα τρομοκρατηθω. Φροντισε βλεπεις, η μαλακισμενη καρδιολογος στο δημοσιο νοσοκομειο, να με σοκαρει οταν μου εδωσε λαθος εξετασεις οπου ο ασθενης δεν ειχε υπερταση και να με καλεσει αρον αρον στα μισα του δρομου να επιστρεψω στο νοσοκομειο. Μ' επιασε τρεμουλο, εοαθα σοκ με την ηλιθια κι απο τοτε μ' εχει πασει φοβια μ' αυτο και δεν τη μετραω. Ξερω ομως ποτε μου ανεβαινει γιατι εχω ολα τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις.

----------

